# rmc en direct sur mac book pro



## tritonlight (18 Janvier 2010)

Quand j'essaie d'écouter rmc en direct j'ai un message:
La page «*Ecoutez la radio RMC en direct !*» contient des donnés de type MIME «*application/x-oleobject*». Comme vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME, ce contenu ne peut être affiché.


Comme indiqué dans autres posts de ce forum j'ai installé Flip4mac wmv.
Cela ne change rien. Toujours le même message.

Mon macos est la version 10.6.2
Safari 4.0.4
Quicktime player 10.0

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2010)

sinon il y a une bidouile qui permet d'écouter rmc directement dans itunes
A partir d'un fichier..de type quick time .mov qu'on fait ouvrir par itunes

-sur macg il y a eu plusieurs fichiers contenant divers radios en .mov ( des bestioles mov  de 4 ko) 
c'est très ancien , certains fichiers sont HS mais celui de rmc marche ( je viens de tester)

le zip de 8 ko 
il est là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/radio-sur-internet-107570.html


----------



## tritonlight (18 Janvier 2010)

Il y a 14 fichiers .mov du 2 août 2006 dans ce zip.
Je fais un glisser déplacer vers colonne de gauche itunes.
Aucun de ces fichiers ne fonctionne dans mon itunes qui est un 9.0.2 de décembre 2009.

Ces fichiers .mov sont de quelle nature ?
Existe-t-il une mise à jour postérieure à 2006 ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2010)

c'est pas  comme ca que tu dois faire
tu selectionnes le fichier et tu fais un clic CTRL et dans_ ouvrir avec_ tu choisis itunes

et voilà

ensuite tu auras rmc listé dans ta biblio iitunes
ca met un petit moment à se lancer mais ca se lance

( avec un compte d'heures  restant à ecouter  du """morceau"" fantaisiste , il me reste 596 heures  mais tu t'en fous )


----------



## joinman (18 Janvier 2010)

Perso, j'utilise Firefox pour rmcinfo 
Tu verras que ce navigateur est tous aussi rapide que safari avec une meilleure gestion des onglets.
J'utilise les deux suivant mon besoin.

A quoi bon se creuser la tête si il y a d'autres solutions plus simples :rateau: ( "faut passer direct aux solutions qui marchent" => private joke pour Pascal !)

Bonne soirée.


----------



## tritonlight (18 Janvier 2010)

Un frémissement.
Avec Ctrl clic ou Avancé puis Ouvrir le flux audio dans itunes j'arrive à lancer les radios dont j'ai la playlist en fichier m3u (trouvé sur http://flux.radio.free.fr/).
En revanche les fichiers .mov de la liste radio fr ne fonctionnent toujours pas dans itunes.
Dans la liste http://flux.radio.free.fr/ il y a aussi des adresses en .asx
Mon Quick time player 10.0 soit n'arrive pas à les lancer, soit les lit pendant quelques dizaines de secondes à quelques minutes puis s'arrête comme s'il était à la fin d'une séquence.


----------

